

App Sketcher released - a new way to do HTML prototypes - fengchen
http://www.appsketcher.com

======
phlux
I'm starting to loose track of all the HTML/wireframing and prototyping tools
- now i am on overload and dont know which one to use.

~~~
fengchen
I am with you:) I hope App Sketcher can bring in some fresh air. It's not
using images or graphic objects to emulate web - it uses real HTML elements
and jQuery UI components as building block on top of a webkit based design
surface. So in a sense it gets you covered from concept/wireframe to
prototypes and even into early phase of development.

